# Generic Imodium?



## mdstudentibs (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi I'm new here.I tried to search for this, but couldn't find anything.Basically, I'm wondering if anyone else has had problems with generic loperamide. I had taken Imodium for the past three years and it has given me back a normal life. I take anywhere from 10-30 pills a week, so it gets quite expensive. I'm a student right now and strapped for cash, so decided to buy the Meijer brand loperamide this week when I ran out of Imodium.The first day of taking the generic loperamide I was in the bathroom several times, something that doesn't happen with the Imodium. Then, I had severe stomach cramps that night, something else I've never experienced with the Imodium. Then it seemed to work for a few days, but now this morning I have terrible D. Worse than ever in the past three years. It's worse than when I would take breaks from the Imodium in the past. So does anyone else find they can only take one brand of loperamide? Or is this some sort of mental thing going on with me? I'm also wondering if I could have some sort of sromach bug, but that would be quite ironic.Thanks for any help you might be able to offer!


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

I used to take immodiums over the counter and then after seeing my doctor they put me on Loperamide. I have to say that I was worried about swapping over, but my doctor assured me that they were exactly the same. I didn't find any problems at all and they worked exactly the same as the immodiums did. I'm not sure where you are from, but if from the UK I managed to get a repeat perscription of Loperamide (60 capsules) which works out much cheaper than buying them over the counter. So no problems at all with me I also find it is better to take them everyday rather than missing days.


----------



## jayhawkjoe (Dec 13, 2008)

I have always used generic Imodium and I have had no problems at all. But I also don't really have any experiences with the brand name to compare it to. I take the liquid Loperamide so this might also cause some difference as my stomach does not have to do any dissolving to get the active drug absorbed. Have you tried the liquid?


----------



## mdstudentibs (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the comments.As the day has progressed, I have become more nauseated and the D has reached the point where I am pretty sure I have the "stomach flu". My IBS never presents like this! Since I don't work until Monday I guess I will just lay around and wait for this to all end before I try some more of the generic loperamide. I think I will give it another shot since the generic is so much cheaper.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I have taken generic OTC Loperamide and it works for me... right now. However if I'm in flare... nothing works.. all the loperamide does at that point is buy me a little time.. cuts down on the urgency. But for maintenance.. sure the store brand of Loperamide works fine for me.Hope you recover soon.BQ


----------



## adh142 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have used generic Immodium for as long as I can remember. I used to buy it at Dollar General for about $3.50 for 48 caplets. Then while at Wal-Mart one day, I decided to check their prices. The ones I was getting from Dollar General-they kept raising their prices, so I quit buying there. Anyway, Wal-Mart sells a double-pack generic Immodium for about $13.00 for 192 caplets. I figure it's a good buy, since I use these almost everyday, sometimes up to 8-10 pills a day. Honestly, I have never bought medication that doesn't have a generic brand. I have never had problems with generics. It's probably the same exact pill that they put in an Immodium box. The double-pack that I get from Wal-Mart will probably last me a month or two. I've only bought it once, and that was probably in late November or December. I have used almost 100 caplets so far. Each bottle has 96 caplets in it, there are 2 bottles per box you buy. I have just found that's a cheaper way to buy it when you have problems like this. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

I used to have Immodium, but then I got loperamide from the NHS.There shouldn't be any difference at all - just immodium is more expensive.


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

Immodium is just the manufacturers name for loperamide they are all the same, all the contents are loperamide.Just as hyoscine is called Buscopan or whatever in different places its all the same if you look on the box.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I have a prescription for generic loperamide and its exactly the same as imodium except cheaper.


----------



## Pat_H (Aug 31, 2000)

It is interesting that this topic has come up. I have had D for over 9 years, the first 7 dx's as IBS, the last 2 as microscopic colitis. Just recently I've been told I have both. Anyway no diet or medication has worked for me and now I am back on Imodium. Last week I started on generic imodium and bam, major D, gas, and bloating. On another board for MC I was told that generic imodium has lactose in it. I checked and it does! There is no lactose in Imodium AD. Compare for yourself. Within 24 hrs of starting on the real deal all the liquid D, gas and bloating were gone. So there is something to this. The reason I came back to this board tonight was to let people know about this. A lot of people with IBS and/or microscopic colitis (a form of IBD) are intolerant of lactose.Pat


----------



## Pat_H (Aug 31, 2000)

Ok, I just looked it up and prescription imodium has lactose in it just like generic, but Imodium AD does not. Crazy!Pat


----------



## Ausie one (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi, I find that I seem to get stomache bugs more easier now don't know if others have found this.Also I do not know if you can do as I do if they do it the same in your country as I have neen diagnosed with chronic D my doctor rings up somewhere it would be our government depatment to get permission for me to be able to get so many packets at one time and it is on the national heath her in Australia.Also Ginger helps with nausea.Hope you feel better soon I hate being ill.


----------



## dcalien2 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi, I have been using brand name Imodium for 10 years now and it has treated my IBS symptoms amazingly well (2 tablets a day) but they seem to bewithdrawing it for some reason. I have tried a couple of generics recently as my stash is running low but wjhen I used the Makers Mark or Kirklandgeneric versions they did nothing at all. I am shocked and very worried. This post is the only one I have found where someone has comeacross the same problem. I thought generics were supposed to be identical! If you or anyone else with a similar issue has found a replacement that works for them (or even just an explanation as to what is going on) I will be eternally grateful.Regardsdcalien2


mdstudentibs said:


> Hi I'm new here.I tried to search for this, but couldn't find anything.Basically, I'm wondering if anyone else has had problems with generic loperamide. I had taken Imodium for the past three years and it has given me back a normal life. I take anywhere from 10-30 pills a week, so it gets quite expensive. I'm a student right now and strapped for cash, so decided to buy the Meijer brand loperamide this week when I ran out of Imodium.The first day of taking the generic loperamide I was in the bathroom several times, something that doesn't happen with the Imodium. Then, I had severe stomach cramps that night, something else I've never experienced with the Imodium. Then it seemed to work for a few days, but now this morning I have terrible D. Worse than ever in the past three years. It's worse than when I would take breaks from the Imodium in the past. So does anyone else find they can only take one brand of loperamide? Or is this some sort of mental thing going on with me? I'm also wondering if I could have some sort of sromach bug, but that would be quite ironic.Thanks for any help you might be able to offer!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

In recent times they(probably researchers or others) have found that differences in the manufacturing processes can have a large bearing on the effectiveness of some drugs.For example lomotil and motofen should be almost identical and in fact lomotil should be more effective than motofen due to more atropine,i think? But it seems the opposite is true and motofen appears to be more effective than lomotil.Maybe something similar is going on here.


----------



## quarky (Jun 15, 2011)

Are you lactose intolerant? different brands contain different amounts of lactose. I've had trouble with tablets (the white powdery kind) - they usually make the D worse for a couple of hours before constipating me - but am usually fine with capsules (the ones that have a smooth outer coating), even if the ingredients say they contain lactose. I guess it takes more lactose to stick a tablet together than a capsule? Try changing where your loperamide brand and see if that helps.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

dcalien I haven't had a problem with the generic forms of it at all... but everyone is different. Hmm... can you try like the Wallyworld brand and see if that helps you?Also I found this about imodium availability:http://www.imodium.com/page.jhtml?id=imodium/include/product_availability.incSo looks like more should be available real soon!


----------

